# Lamb Chops on the grill 1st time



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

Marinated with Rosemary,Thyme,Sea Salt,CBP & Red Wine
Mixed







7 Chops





in the bag for an over night stay





had 4 baking Potatoes rubbed with Grape Seed oil
and Kosher salt





Missed a few pics but here are the chops on the grill





Tatters finished





Chops finished  letting them rest





Had to get a pic of the a Chop cut IT was 145°F





Plated with a piece of Blooming Onion Thanks Chris
Baked Potato,Stuffed Cheery Pepper





I think this came out great
Richie
Only thing I would change would be the marinate
the red wine was over powering the meat.
Thanks for watching


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

That looks really good!as far as the marinade it sounds like it would be perfect. Maybe it was just in the marinade a little long. Usually if i use a marinade with alcohol ,vinegar or citrus I cut it down to a couple hours. The stuffed peepers look yummy as well! Nice job!


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That looks really good!as far as the marinade it sounds like it would be perfect. Maybe it was just in the marinade a little long. Usually if i use a marinade with alcohol ,vinegar or citrus I cut it down to a couple hours. The stuffed peepers look yummy as well! Nice job!



Thank you it was a first for me making Lamb I've only had it twice I think & neither time it was worth eating over cooked.Thanks for the Like and the info on the marinate I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

tropics said:


> I think & neither time it was worth eating over cooked.


Thats how it was for me when I had it. Once I cooked it for myself to medium/medium rare I was hooked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic Richie!
I could eat those guys every night!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Richie!
> I could eat those guys every night!
> Al


Al Thank you I will try these again without using the wine.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks good Richie! I’ve had lamb only once, need to try eating it more often. 

What about reducing the wine into a sauce and pouring over top? Or would that be too much?

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work Richie, those chops look done to perfection. I always like a little mint jelly on the side when having lamb. Like, RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks really good Richie. Maybe a little less marinating time in the wine would help. I'm seeing lamb chops in the grocer more frequently now. May have to give them a shot.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 8, 2020)

Those look great Richie. I do them the same way. 145 and they are absolutely perfect and delicious. You nailed it.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2020)

tropics said:


> Marinated with Rosemary,Thyme,Sea Salt,CBP & Red Wine
> Mixed
> View attachment 427349
> 
> ...


Never tried it but it sure looks tasty. Nice job.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2020)

Man I love lamb chops and those look great!! I’d dig those peppers too. Are they stuffed with prosciutto and cheese?


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Richie! I’ve had lamb only once, need to try eating it more often.
> 
> What about reducing the wine into a sauce and pouring over top? Or would that be too much?
> 
> Like!


Joe I think next time I will go with some basic worsy sauce,salt,pepper and olive oil, for a rub or a Orange ,Rosemary,Bourbon Glaze Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful piece of work Richie, those chops look done to perfection. I always like a little mint jelly on the side when having lamb. Like, RAY


Ray I have heard of the mint jelly but wanted to try something on my own for a first.I think the meal was a success gave me a chance to cook outside for a change.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Richie. Maybe a little less marinating time in the wine would help. I'm seeing lamb chops in the grocer more frequently now. May have to give them a shot.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris I agreee Travis said that earlier for a first time making these myself I am satisfied,first time with the Blooming Onion that tasted great,I even made a Cheese Babka for the first time,must be something to do with the first week of 2020 LOL. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Blooming Onion





Cheese Babka










Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look great Richie. I do them the same way. 145 and they are absolutely perfect and delicious. You nailed it.


SV Thank you the IT is perfect I think I want to try Lamb rack next time.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Never tried it but it sure looks tasty. Nice job.


Hawg Thanks it will be better next time I make it. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man I love lamb chops and those look great!! I’d dig those peppers too. Are they stuffed with prosciutto and cheese?


jcam Thank you the peppers are filled with sharp provolone &(UMAi) Sopressata a little Basil,Oregano, Olive Oil. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2020)

that looked like it was a tasty plate. lamb looks great.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 9, 2020)

Winner winner lamb chop dinner! Looks great! Like.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that looked like it was a tasty plate. lamb looks great.


Jim Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Winner winner lamb chop dinner! Looks great! Like.


Denny Thank you and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty, My Brother!!
Beautiful Job on everything.
Oh Yeah!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokinstubbs (Jan 9, 2020)

What is it with you people liking your Lamb so dam rare? It'd be a lot more tender & juicy if you cook it longer! But what do I know?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2020)

Perfect cook on those chops !  Everything looks great .


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, My Brother!!
> Beautiful Job on everything.
> Oh Yeah!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks brother I am happy for a first time cooking it.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

smokinstubbs said:


> What is it with you people liking your Lamb so dam rare? It'd be a lot more tender & juicy if you cook it longer! But what do I know?



WOW for someone who never posted a cook I think that is funny.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Perfect cook on those chops !  Everything looks great .


Rich Thanks suppose to have some nice weather this weekend
Richie


----------



## schlotz (Jan 10, 2020)

For the next shot, I would suggest eliminating the wine.  Stay with the thyme, rosemary and garlic all made into a paste using some olive oil, salt & CBP.  Spread it on, stretch wrap and into the refer for 4-8 hours. Remove and let warm on counter for an hour, then have at it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

schlotz said:


> For the next shot, I would suggest eliminating the wine.  Stay with the thyme, rosemary and garlic all made into a paste using some olive oil, salt & CBP.  Spread it on, stretch wrap and into the refer for 4-8 hours. Remove and let warm on counter for an hour, then have at it.


Yep figured that out already,the rub was a paste & I poured the 1/4 cup of wine in the bag after,placing the chops in carefully.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

tropics said:


> Rich Thanks suppose to have some nice weather this weekend
> Richie


Rich Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 12, 2020)

That all looks top notch my friend, nice job!


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks top notch my friend, nice job!


Justin my friend other then the wine over powering it a little we enjoyed it. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

